# How do you change your Browser?



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

What is the best browser to use and how do you change the one you have?


----------



## HoneyNut (May 1, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> how do you change the one you have?


On my desktop PC I could just download the different browser, but I recently bought a chromebook and the steps to get a FireFox browser on it aren't working for me.  What type of computer are you using, is it a regular windows type desktop/laptop or a Chromebook?


----------



## Lawrence00 (May 1, 2022)

For phones, In Google Play Store there are different ones to download. You can have more than one.


----------



## RB-TX (May 2, 2022)

As stated, you may have several browsers.  You may configure each differently (for example, different home page).  
Personally, I prefer *FIREFOX, *but have MS EDGE downloaded as a backup. I recommend having two browsers in case a problem develops, you have a different one to use to get on the internet to some troubleshooting.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 2, 2022)

I have multiple browsers downloaded on my mac. Someone said having multiple browsers slow down your computer but I have not run into that problem.


----------



## Bellbird (May 2, 2022)

I use Google Chrome now, but used Firefox for years until problems started cropping up. I too found having more than 1 browser slowed down your desktop. I uninstalled Firefox, then downloaded Google Chrome.


----------



## RB-TX (May 3, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> I use Google Chrome now, but used Firefox for years until problems started cropping up. I too found having more than 1 browser slowed down your desktop. I uninstalled Firefox, then downloaded Google Chrome.


"_I too found having more than 1 browser slowed down your desktop_."

Having more than one browser does not (Can not) slow down your system unless you run them  both at the same time, for which there is zero benefit. Other than that, it is simply an inactive program residing on your hard drive waiting to be used if needed for trouble shooting.


----------



## HarryHawk (May 3, 2022)

Try several until you find one or more that you like.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 3, 2022)

When changing browsers I export my bookmarks to a file ( bookmarks.html ). Then delete the old browser. I am using Firefox now...switched from Chrome. I imported the bookmarks into Firefox....works great.  There is always Internet explorer as a backup.


----------



## Mizmo (May 3, 2022)

I have been using Vivaldi Browser on my Mac for a few months and it is the best browser yet in my twenty odd years of computing.
Blocker, tracker. all built in and a plethora  of choices  as to how you want things done.
take a look
https://vivaldi.com


----------



## Murrmurr (May 3, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> What is the best browser to use and how do you change the one you have?


In your search bar, put "top 10 browsers for PC (or your device)" and click on a website so you can read a little bit about each browser. Each browser on the list will have a link to download the one that sounds best to you.


----------



## Pecos (May 3, 2022)

RB-TX said:


> As stated, you may have several browsers.  You may configure each differently (for example, different home page).
> Personally, I prefer *FIREFOX, *but have MS EDGE downloaded as a backup. I recommend having two browsers in case a problem develops, you have a different one to use to get on the internet to some troubleshooting.


Absolutely right. There are times when I have to switch over from using Edge to Firefox. There are also some websites that will not work right with one or the other of them.


----------



## palides2021 (May 3, 2022)

I use Safari for my Mac and have Google Chrome as a backup when I can't do certain things through Safari (like a video chat on FB messenger). I will check into the other browsers. In the past, I had Firefox and Internet Explorer and got viruses easily which ended up costing me a pretty penny in computers. With Safari (knock on wood), I have had no problems these five years. I also switched to AVG for my antivirus program a few years ago. Norton gave me no protection, only slowed down my computer and a computer guru told me to switch to AVG. The more popular the browser, the more likely it will get hacked. That's my two bits.


----------



## Chet (May 3, 2022)

Download several and try them out. It's a matter of personal preference.


----------

